#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  Soerat Al Foerqan - uitleg /lezing

## rachid_antwerpen

Salaam Alaikoem broerders en zusters,
Hieronder een link van een lezing van Soerat Al Foerqan door Nouman Ali Khan met nederlandse onderiteling
op de YouTube kanaal Subhanalah100:






Moge Allah jullie belonen voor het bekijken en dit te delen.
Salaam Alaikoem

----------

